# Hybrid furries



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

Are there any hybrid fursona species that are not too common, very strange or really cool? Share them here because I would like to see all the cool hybird furries there are


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 26, 2016)

Mine is a kangaroo-bat crossbreed, with black/silver-white eyes, a 3rd eye on his chest, a vertical mouth on his belly, a heck loads of sigils/tattoos on the membrane of his wings 



Spoiler: Anthro form














Spoiler: Feral form


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Mine is a kangaroo-bat crossbreed, with black/silver-white eyes, a 3rd eye on his chest, a vertical mouth on his belly, a heck loads of sigils/tattoos on the membrane of his wings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah thats amazing!!! the art is so cool!!!


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 26, 2016)

Mine doesn't look that spectacular but he is a hybrid. He's a mountain goat with eastern dragon mixed in ^_^
His anthro form is really goat-like but he has a main that flows all the way down his back, a forked tongue, and claws on his hands like a dragon.
And In his feral form (which I sadly don't have finished yet) he has a longer dragon like tail and an extra set of horns.



Spoiler: Casey


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 26, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> Woah thats amazing!!! the art is so cool!!!


D'aaaaawww... thanks 



Shay_NuperJo said:


> He's a mountain goat with eastern dragon mixed in ^_^
> His anthro form is really goat-like but he has a main that flows all the way down his back, a forked tongue, and claws on his hands like a dragon.
> And In his feral form (which I sadly don't have finished yet) he has a longer dragon like tail and an extra set of horns.


Dragon and goat sounds nice together, too


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 27, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> Woah thats amazing!!! the art is so cool!!!


i love yours its so epic


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> D'aaaaawww... thanks
> 
> your welcome


----------



## Rant (Sep 27, 2016)

A Pheodra (Phoenix Dragon) & a Fotter (Fox Otter) both sfw


Spoiler: Natchy













Spoiler: Rayly


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 27, 2016)

Rant said:


> A Pheodra (Phoenix Dragon) & a Fotter (Fox Otter) both sfw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Natchy
> ...



Aww, the fox otter is really cute <3


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> D'aaaaawww... thanks
> 
> 
> Dragon and goat sounds nice together, too



Thanks


----------



## Rant (Sep 27, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> Aww, the fox otter is really cute <3


Thanks! :3


----------



## lyar (Sep 27, 2016)

Rant said:


> A Pheodra (Phoenix Dragon) & a Fotter (Fox Otter) both sfw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Natchy
> ...


Dude that phoenix dragon looks pretty sick! The whole mask look it has is really cool as well as the blue feather(s) being a nice touch.


----------



## Rant (Sep 27, 2016)

lyar said:


> Dude that phoenix dragon looks pretty sick! The whole mask look it has is really cool as well as the blue feather(s) being a nice touch.


Thank you so much! The blue feathers are part of her back story and the mask is just something I did years ago but now I cant even think of her face without it lol! Shes getting a redesign to look more phoenix like and firey


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 27, 2016)

Rant said:


> A Pheodra (Phoenix Dragon) & a Fotter (Fox Otter) both sfw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Natchy
> ...


Nice fursonas


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 27, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> i love yours its so epic


I tried some sort of Asian-ish martial artist outfit for him last night, too, but... failed LOL




His stance is too short due to his knees bending down, so the outfit only makes him look even shorter and wider than usual -.-'' now he looks like some sort of bad rip-off of Kungfu Panda LOL


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I tried some sort of Asian-ish martial artist outfit for him last night, too, but... failed LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this art is amazing <3


----------



## Nataku (Sep 28, 2016)

My most used hybrid character is probably Ford the Orcat.


Spoiler: Ford














There's also Tsudomai, which is an Argus pheasant/margay hybrid


Spoiler: Tsudomai


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> this art is amazing <3


Thank you, my dear man


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 28, 2016)

Nataku said:


> My most used hybrid character is probably Ford the Orcat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ford
> ...



Wow, those are amazing ^_^ I really love the orcat, never would have thought of that mix but he's so cool!


----------



## Synthex (Sep 29, 2016)

Mine is a cat-bat, its not exactly unusual, but I've yet to meet another one. Their big bat ears are my favorite feature.


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 29, 2016)

Nataku said:


> My most used hybrid character is probably Ford the Orcat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ford
> ...


nice<3


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Thank you, my dear man


your welcome


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> your welcome


I just got another pic of my fursona, with a samurai-like look to him


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

Mine (Tigrol aka half tiger/half wolf)has three different main looks, one has a more wolf-like appearance, one is more tiger-like, and one is the feral version. Though to be accurate the two anthro versions here are his adult appearances, he has a separate teenage appearance used in role-playing quite often.



Spoiler: More Wolf-like











Spoiler: More Tiger-Like











Spoiler: Feral


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Mine is pretty much a samurai at this point (thanks to your inspiration, Martin ), with 2 main sets of armors and a few weapons of choice (mainly a combat staff, a blunderbuss, and a pair of silver katanas) 


Spoiler: Star-Detonator Armor













Spoiler: Rift-Ripper Armor (front view)













Spoiler: Rift-Ripper Armor (side view)













Spoiler: Jin's Combat Staff













Spoiler: Jin's Rifle













Spoiler: Silver Katana


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Mine is pretty much a samurai at this point (thanks to your inspiration, Martin ), with 2 main sets of armors and a few weapons of choice (mainly a combat staff, a blunderbuss and a bow)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Star-Detonator Armor
> ...


the combat staff reminds of the Orthos/Orthos Prime from Warframe


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> the combat staff reminds of the Orthos/Orthos Prime from Warframe


Hope ya like it


----------



## Nekoru142 (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't have any pictures, new to the community, but Mine is Nish.  Black mountain lion/dragon mix


----------

